# Universal seat brackets???



## SERialThreatz (May 29, 2002)

aiights i've been looking for universal brackets for my racing seats(V-Racing Rush) if they do exists?? anyone know where i can get a good price for brackets that will fit my car ??


----------



## Blk Spec (Dec 7, 2002)

I have a spec v and have off brand sparco seats (D.A.D.). I also can not find seat brackets. yet


----------

